
Why You Love That Ikea Table, Even If It's Crooked - dayve
http://www.npr.org/2013/02/06/171177695/why-you-love-that-ikea-table-even-if-its-crooked
======
demircancelebi
I guess the same principle can be applied to software. Allowing people to
change little things like the layout and colors make the software more
lovable. Photoshop is a good example.

------
ZoeZoeBee
[2013]

